# stiff upper lip



## KirkSanchez

Hola y encantado a todos, pues esta es la primera vez que "posteo" aquí.Quería saber lo que significa exactamente "Stiff upper lip". I know that "stiff" means "rígido"or "tieso" and the meaning of "Upper lip"is obvious. But I'm wondering if "stiff upper lip" is a set phrase. I'm sorry for my bad English but I need to practise it.  

 Thanks to all of you.


----------



## heidita

Me parece que en el contexto, que no has dado, imagino: 

Me mira desde arriba.


----------



## laucalavera

Stiff upper lip is a set phrase, yes. It means to maintain one's courage or composure during a time of trouble.  Not to be affected by emotion for example. Hope that helps.


----------



## KirkSanchez

¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Railway

¿Y es ese el significado en el que lo usa ACDC?


----------



## laucalavera

¿No entiendo Railway? ¿ACDC?


----------



## cirrus

Stiff upper lip tiene varios matices. Por un lado es una persona que reprime sus emociones.  Por otro es una referencia a la posición de la boca cuando se habla RP o sea Received Pronunciation, el acento que tuvo (y en algunos sigue teniendo) más prestigio del inglés británico. La RP es todavía asociado con public schools las caras escuelas privadas tipo Harrow o Eton.  Si miras a la reina cuando habla, casi no abre la boca, apenas mueve el labio superior por tener un stiff upper lip.


----------



## Railway

Hay una cancion del grupo AC/DC que se llama stiff upper lip. Me gustaria saber a qué se refieren ellos.

PD: La verdad es que este foro es genial. No se paran de aprender cosas nuevas. ¡El acento de la reina de Inglaterra es stiff upper lip!


----------



## Gizmo77

Bueno, Aznar también tiene "stiff upper lip", no hace falta irse a tierras anglosajonas.  .


----------



## Railway

He he he. Lo de Aznar es stiff upper bigote.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Railway, por lo que ha dicho Cirrus, no es que sea el acento de la reina stiff upper lip, el acento sería 'Received Pronunciation', ¿no?

En cuanto a lo de Aznar, te juro que estábamos pensando en lo mismo, jejeje.


----------



## Gizmo77

Lo de Aznar es por la imposibilidad que tiene de mover el labio superior, dicen que debido a una pelea en la que se vio metido cuando trabajaba de chavalete en una tienda o algo así. De ahí que lleve bigote para intentar disimular la cicatriz.

PD: Si pensásemos lo mismo... ya estábamos por el Húmedo tomando cañas.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

cirrus said:
			
		

> Stiff upper lip tiene varios matices. Por un lado es una persona que reprime sus emociones.


 
De ahí la famosa *'Flema* *inglesa'*, ¿no es así?

¿Es sensación mía o los ingleses, según este matiz, tienden a ser un poco stiff upper lip (reprimen un poco los sentimientos/emociones) en comparación, por ejemplo. con la gente española/latina?

(Sin ánimo de crear una disputa internacional, que conste).


----------



## cirrus

La famosa flema desaparece con un gran dosis de alcohol y  un sin fin de partidos de fútbol.  Lo del stiff upper lip es / fue una característica de la clases más altas.  Tal vez es la imagen de una Inglaterra de otra época.


----------



## carabelos

"Stiff uper lip" suele traducirse como "pretencioso".


----------



## Railway

Pero sigo sin saber en qué sentido lo dice AC/DC en su canción. Os pongo la letra. La verdad es que estoy muy perdido sobre el significado. No lo encajo con nada de lo que se ha dicho aquí, (creo).

Well I was out on a drive
On a bit of a trip
Lookin’ for thrills
To get me some kicks

MODNOTE:
Resto de la letra borrado por copyright. Ver nuestras Reglas. Gracias.

No pido la traduccion de la canción. Solo quería saber qué significado tiene aquí stiff upper lip.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Railway,
Es en el sentido que puso laucalavera en el mensaje #3 arriba--sin sucumbir a las emociones.


----------



## Railway

A ver si he entendido bien, cubaMania. ¿Dice que no sucumbe a las emociones con las mujeres?


----------



## cubaMania

Sí, puede ser.  Pues es una canción, hay que interpretarla artísticamente.  Pero digo que todo eso de pronunciación y acento no tiene nada que ver con la cosa.  Es el otro sentido que debes usar para tu interpretación.
"To keep a stiff upper lip":  mantenerse fuerte en situaciones difíciles y no sucumbir a las emociones. 

La verdad, no creo que tiene sentido bien exacto en esa letra, pero en el contexto parece tratar de bravura, de presentarse como tipo duro, de ser feroz, salvaje, etc.


----------



## Railway

La verdad es que es un poco complicado ver el significado en esta cancion, pero creo que has dado en el clavo.

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## cirrus

A ver si mi granito de arena les echa una mano:
 
Cuando repite stiff ..., la referencia no tiene nada que ver con su labio sino algo, ¿como ponerlo con finura?  Digamos que se trata de algo un poco más abajo y exclusivamente varón:
Babe I keep a stiff upper lip
And I shoot from the hip
I keep a stiff upper lip 
And I shoot shoot shoot from the hip
 
El ritmo se pone cada vez más frenético, un simulacro de sexo.  
I got a (stiff upper lip)
Better believe me (stiff upper lip)
Comin' down (stiff upper lip)
See my (Stiff upper lip)
Yeah I got a (stiff upper lip)
Stiff upper lip
 
Se ve que shoot en este contexto poco tiene mucho que ver con el disparo de armas de fuego.  
 
¿Ahora queda un poco más claro?


----------



## Railway

¡Sí, señor cirrus!

Así la verdad es que tiene más sentido y además pega más con lo que es ACDC.

Muchas gracias por aclararme esta duda.


----------



## Txiri

Desde este lado del charco, "stiff upper lip" es primero una frase que se usa para describir esa..., impasibilidad del hombre inglés, frente a contratiempos.  No la había asociado nunca con ese acento, ni tampoco sabía que el tal acento se llamara algo concreto-- "received pronunciation".  Ahora comprendo, ¡qué interesante!  

Me hizo mucha gracia los comentarios sobre Aznar...  

Y cirrus, excelente análisis de la canción, totalmente de acuerdo.  Una pregunta, ¿se usa la frase "shoot from the hip" en tu país?  Acá significa¨"hablarle a uno directamente, sin ambages".  Tendrá algún origen con los vaqueros del Oeste del siglo XIX, quién sabe. Pero se va insistiendo tanto en la frase, adquiere (rápido) la connotación del... punto culminante sexual.


----------



## aurilla

laucalavera said:
			
		

> Stiff upper lip is a set phrase yes. It means to maintain one's courage or composure during a time of trouble. Not to be affected by emotion for example. Hope that helps.


 
Agree. This is the basic concept.


----------



## cirrus

Txiri said:
			
		

> Una pregunta, se usa la frase "shoot from the hip" en tu país? Acá significa¨"hablarle a uno directamente, sin ambages".


 
Sí, se usa y se entiende que es un americanismo del entorno "wild west".


----------



## charmedboi82

Para mí, "shoot from the hip" e impetuoso tienen el mismo significado, hacer/decir lo que le dé la gana (sin pensarlo bien).

La canción significa que él no teme a nada, sino es probable que la gente tenga miedo de él.  Es un tipo duro que hace lo quiere hacer. Lo ha hecho todo y no quiere (ni puede) cambiar. Se refiere taimadamente al sexo con las mujeres.


----------



## ShandiRock

Es una especie de auto elogio. En la canción de AC/DC significa que el hombre es tan bueno en la cama que a ellas siempre las mantiene con "el labio superior endurecido".

Kisses.
Shandi


----------



## Txiri

ShandiRock said:


> "el labio superior endurecido" .


 
*That* is not how I ever understood the phrase, but rather, as a setting of the jaw, or a freezing of the facial muscles around the mouth, so as to not betray emotion.  A person with a "stiff upper lip" would not cry in public, for example.


----------



## Ozeito

cirrus said:


> Sí se usa y se entiende que es un americanismo del entorno "wild west".



Estoy de acuerdo. Me parece que la traducción de "shoot from the hip" se refiere a la manera de disparar de los pistoleros del oeste, que desenfundaban el revolver y disparaban con el brazo aún abajo, sin apuntar, directamente a la altura de la cadera.

Sumando el sentido de "tipo duro indiferente" con esto, se deduce que el sentido de lo que se dice en la letra va por estos derroteros.

Claro que también se le puede entender en sentido sexual, aunque casi todo puede tenerlo...


----------



## tuato

En pocas palabras y resumiendo: A mal tiempo buena cara.


----------



## JennyTW

Lo que se ha hablado del acento, etc., no tiene nada que ver. "Stuff upper lip" es lo de no enseñar las emociones, o sea "la flema inglesa". Tengo que decir que creo que la cosa ha cambiado un poco en los últimos tiempos; la gente ya se besa al verse, lloran, incluso los hombres, etc.


----------



## Vetuster

Buenas:
Ha pasado tiempo, pero recientemente me he acordado del Stiff-Upper-Lib y su historia. Como algunos ya han apuntado, alude al caracter inglés de las "clases altas", impasibles, impertérritos e inasequibles a las emociones y al mundo que los rodea. Y tal como decía cirrus, hace referencia a un tipo de educación tradicional inglesa de férrea disciplina y viejas costumbres que solía impartirse en los internados masculinos ingleses cuyo acceso estaba reservado a hijos de nobles y ricos (y así sigue). Entre otras, se enseñaba a los alumnos a hablar sin mover el labio superior, que era, y sigue siendo para algunos, la forma correcta de hablar la lengua de Su Graciosa Majestad. Para ello, según cuentan, se adhería al labio superior del alumno un papel de fumar y el muchacho tenía que leer o dar un pequeño discurso sin que se le desprendiera dicho papel (¡ojo! el papel no tenía goma como ahora). Si se le caía el papel, fustazo, y así hasta conseguir el objetivo, y hacer del chico un auténtico Stiff-Upper-Lib!


----------



## Ferrol

And I keeping a stiff upper lip : Y yo /sin inmutarme/impertérrito/sin perder la compostura/sin perder la calma/impasible
Quizás (se me acaba de ocurrir) *"sin mover un músculo" , *sea una buena traduccion que además se aproxima más a la literalidad


----------



## SydLexia

Vetuster said:


> Buenas:
> Ha pasado tiempo, pero recientemente me he acordado del Stiff-Upper-Lib y su historia. Como algunos ya han apuntado, alude al caracter inglés de las "clases altas", impasibles, impertérritos e inasequibles a las emociones y al mundo que los rodea. Y tal como decía cirrus, hace referencia a un tipo de educación tradicional inglesa de férrea disciplina y viejas costumbres que solía impartirse en los internados masculinos ingleses cuyo acceso estaba reservado a hijos de nobles y ricos (y así sigue). Entre otras, se enseñaba a los alumnos a hablar sin mover el labio superior, que era, y sigue siendo para algunos, la forma correcta de hablar la lengua de Su Graciosa Majestad. Para ello, según cuentan, se adhería al labio superior del alumno un papel de fumar y el muchacho tenía que leer o dar un pequeño discurso sin que se le desprendiera dicho papel (¡ojo! el papel no tenía goma como ahora). Si se le caía el papel, fustazo, y así hasta conseguir el objetivo, y hacer del chico un auténtico Stiff-Upper-Lib!



With the greatest respect, I suspect the above is an urban myth.



> A sign of weakness is trembling of the upper lip, hence the saying keep a stiff upper lip. When a person's upper lip begins to tremble, it is one of the first signs that the person is scared or shaken by experiencing deep emotion



source Stiff upper lip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

see also Keep a stiff upper lip - meaning and origin.

syd


----------

